
Vimer – Open new files in existing instance of GVim with gvim –remote-silent - uncap
https://github.com/susam/vimer
======
anavatly
A Vim user here! I do most of my programming in Vim. I think the only
exception is IntelliJ for Java. IntelliJ for Java is pretty good because it
really understands the Java language. But for everything else, I think the
ergonomics of Vim is unbeatable.

There are times when I write a lot of new code and there are times when I move
code around. The two activities rarely happen at the same time. The normal
mode of Vim is the best I have seen so far to move code around.

Having experienced the ergonomics and composability of Vim commands I have a
hard time understanding why more and more developers prefer Visual Studio Code
these days. What are some of the good things about Visual Studio that makes it
worth trying?

